# Rosco 1600 Smoke Machine Issues



## IamDeeBee (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi all,
I know this is very specific, but maybe there is a more general answer.
I'm working with an oldschool Rosco 1600 smoke machine(Rosco 1600 Smoke Machine). For the first week or so it was working absolutely fine. No issues, large plumes of smoke. We had a (sorry I don't know the specific details) clear water based rosco 'fog fluid' to use in the machine.
When that ran low I switched to a greenish tinted water based rosco 'fog fluid' (rosco FG042110A) 
This worked for a day or so, and then the machine started putting out little puffs of smoke instead of large plumes. I thought that it could be either the new fluid, or the machine being clogged.
The 1600 has a port in the back to stick an air hose in and blow the machine clean, so I did that. 
After that I found some of the original clear fluid we were using, and switched to that.
I let the machine run for a good 10 minutes on full, and I was still only getting little puffs of smoke. The pump that goes into the fluid container was very jerky, and didn't seem to be pumping a smooth stream of liquid. I'm starting to think that the issues has something to do with that pump, however I am not sure, and have no idea what to do to fix it.
Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## WooferHound (Jul 24, 2010)

I suggest cleaning it with 80% distilled water & 20% Acetic Acid. try running a cup or so through it


Look at the output for the fog, if the nozzle screws on then you should clean that by letting the machine cool off and unscrewing that nozzle. Poke a paperclip through the hole and thoroughly clean the part then replace it on the machine. If that doesn't work then it's probably the pump. 

Check the pump by disassembling the machine and disconnecting the tube that attaches to the heater coil. Turn on the machine and try to run the pump, it should pump fluid fairly quickly. If only drops come out then you will need to replace the pump which is not hugely difficult. The pump motor is not usually the problem.

I have replaced the pump on this machine before


----------



## reggie98 (Aug 9, 2010)

Old school or not, did you check the Rosco website for help and/or a download of the instructions. I have a both a Rosco 1000 and a 1500. Both still work, but are regularly maintained, which means running some water through them when done for the day. If you phone tech. support they are very helpful, even on discontinued models. Isn't the pump, a peristaltic type?


----------



## Destrox (Aug 20, 2010)

I used to use this same type of machine and had this exact same issue. For me it was letting it run dry for about 30 seconds to get the old fluid out before switching to a new fluid (which it says in the manual, however talking to Rosco tech support they told me to never do that). Basically your pump has gone out. If it's like how mine was, your seeing just very small puffs of smoke that are so small it is completely pointless. If you take it in to a local repair shop they should be able to fix it for you. I have had so much trouble with mine that we finally got rid of it. This past year I've gotten the circuit board replaced last fall, gotten the pump replaced this spring, when something else went out they told us it would be cheaper to just get a new type of machine. Hopefully you have better luck than I have had!


----------

